

Looking for interesting startup APIs for mobile client development - digitalnalogika

Do you know any startup with smaller userbase and public API which I could use to create mobile client, get experience while building it, publish it for free and have something to put in my resume?<p>Thanks
======
speakbin
Hey digital,

If you are interested, we could give you some API URLs to work with our JSON
API at SpeakBin.com - we're an audio recording platform that integrates with
Facebook and Twitter. We could use an iPhone app - if you're interested in
getting on board drop an e-mail to dev@speakbin.com - I'll get back to you
ASAP.

